# Avtex TV and dvd regional code hack



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all

For all those with an avtex tv and are having trouble trying to play dvds other than region 2 (uk),here is a hack that will change it to region free (0).


1 Put tv into DVD mode without a disc in it.
2 Press DVD setup button but ignore the setup page.
3 Enter this code... 9210 and then press 0.This turns the machine to region free mode for good and worked just fine.Hope this helps.

I would just like to mention Snellyvision here as they have been brilliant with aftersales & comms for me.Thanks Shane.
8)


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Chigman a good tip 

we are just off for several months touring with our newly acquired 
Avtex tv so I am sure we are going to be grateful to you! 

Phil


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry about bump  This might be useful to some.

steve


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Bit of an old thread this but thought I'd post up to say this cure still works. Wrong region kept coming up when we first tried to play DVD, tried this cure and bingo!

Steve.


----------



## Blue1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Just found this very useful thread so many thanks, problem sorted.

You should make Avtex aware how to solve this problem !! they seem unaware.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you tell Avtex they may make it so you can't do it, they have regions for a reason, copyright mainly I think.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Avtex told me the code when my new Avtex tv would not play DVDs, they told me that in every batch of sets some are tested at quality control at the factory which is in region 3 and it had not been changed back to region 2 but he told me to set it to region 0 which is region free, and now is perfect.
Don


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> they have regions for a reason, copyright mainly I think.


Quite right Kev, for copyright and release date reasons. I assume that Avtex are legally obliged by copyright law to set the player to region 2 if they sell it within the EU.

Originally the excuse given for setting regions was so that DVD producers could release a title for US distribution but delay other regional releases until the title had been in the cinema in that territory for a set period, otherwise UK buyers would in many cases be able to buy a DVD from the US before the cinema version had been released here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

gaspode said:


> Quite right Kev, for copyright and release date reasons. I assume that Avtex are legally obliged by copyright law to set the player to region 2 if they sell it within the EU.
> 
> Originally the excuse given for setting regions was so that DVD producers could release a title for US distribution but delay other regional releases until the title had been in the cinema in that territory for a set period, otherwise UK buyers would in many cases be able to buy a DVD from the US before the cinema version had been released here.


Copyright is very powerful, it's why we can't copy anything from our Virgin Tivo boxes in the UK, but they even have a free program for it in the states :- http://download.cnet.com/Tivo-Desktop/3000-2085_4-10364915.html


----------

